# DIY paracord call lanyards



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

I just got started about a week or two ago. I'll get some pics together and post them. Was amazed at how easy it was to make them. How many drops do you put on yours? I have six on my plus a dog whistle drop.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bubbahoyt said:


> I just got started about a week or two ago. I'll get some pics together and post them. Was amazed at how easy it was to make them. How many drops do you put on yours? I have six on my plus a dog whistle drop.


I put 4 on the sides, and two off the bottom... im making one now and will have pictures tomorrow


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Made a single for my grunt tube...


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yea i made my own lanyard also what do you think


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

Here are some I just finished for some guys at work. Got goose season round the bend and everybody wants a new lanyard. Got a couple of new patterns I'm trying out now to see how they look. So far I have 5 patterns , if all goes well with the rest I'll have 10 total. I will say one thing this is a good stress reliever. Working on a lanyard with a clasp so you can add any bands you get from birds.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking very nice! I should really try this, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

i like the designs. for some reason i thought it might be easier to start with a square knot to hold them together. diamond braid down both sides, and pulled them together at the bottom with a cobra weave. two leads of each side of the cobra and two of the bottom loop. pictures will be here later today when i finish the one im working on


----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

I as well make my own custom duck, goose, and predator call lanyards. Here are a few of them:


















































Thats just a few but I love doing them!
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

haha nice! you got a lot of them! ever think about selling them at your local hunting store? thats what i will be doing, but they take so much material and take so much longer than the paracord wrist straps. what im selling my call lanyards for is about $20


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mapes3 said:


> haha nice! you got a lot of them! ever think about selling them at your local hunting store? thats what i will be doing, but they take so much material and take so much longer than the paracord wrist straps. what im selling my call lanyards for is about $20


IMO that is a good price... I would gladly pay 20 bucks for a properly made, custom colored and numbered lanyard. Heck, my local shop sells the basic black braided wrist slings for 15.... without the leather bracket.

I was selling my custom colored wrist slings for 10 with the leather bracket to friends and co-workers..

Gonna try throwing a bino/rangefinder harness together to see if it works.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

here are some of the one i just made. kinda crappy job towards the tob b/c i did two sides then melted them together. i not have a much better idea to go by. basically its a diamond braid down the sides, and a cobra weave attaching the at the bottom. the loops are adjustable as they have a clove hitch. i attached the top as i said before with a square knot, but this time i moved the sides together just so there wasnt the open space at the top


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn how to do a single and a double lanyard.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Raymond 1 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn how to do a single and a double lanyard.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


what exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## Amerflyer48 (Jun 27, 2010)

here are a few I have made.. click to enlarge..



heres a link to a simple 4 strand lanyard hope it helps :darkbeer: cheers

http://www.thogamecalls.com/PDF Tutorials/TheRoundBraidLanyard.pdf

John


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Amerflyer48 said:


> here are a few I have made.. click to enlarge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome great job!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to learn how to make a lanyard for my range finder. And another oner for my binoculars. Any more directions and help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Yup even for a single grunt. Not everyone carries there entire collection:wink:

Seems the singles I have seen have been bulky in comparison to whats hanging from it.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

all i do is take one piece of paracord, long enough for it to hang over my neck and hold the calls or whatever. melt the two ends together and do a diamond braid from one area all around, so all i have left is the little loop at the bottom of the lanyard for two more leads. if you want, i can make a video to show you. anyone think a video would be a good thing to have people see?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

YES!!

Video on a single drop lanyard would be GREAT. I have the cord but this lanyard is still kicking my but to get a clean look.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is my vote for a video! I love the DIY vids! I just made a hay bale ground blind after watching one and it turned out great!


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

A couple of my own.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

well i will make one as soon as i get a good one made. i need to figure out the cleanest way and i think i found it.i will let you know as soon as it works out!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

by the way, here is one i just made today


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

anyone have anymore?


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## B0wHuNt3R123 (Dec 25, 2008)

i would love to see a round braid tutorial on a 3 drop (double) with a dog whistle attachment. Someone has to be able to help me out here with a nice DIY vid????


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

give me a week or so and i will throw one out there. i need more money for paracord right now


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

anyone else have any?


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

some sweet looking lanyards.. 

Went to a hunting show this past weekend and like most of us in the DIY section we have seen Icemans videos on doing the the wrist slings and whatnot. Well this weekend I saw a stand that had hundreds of keyfobs, and stuff but the big seller they had were call lanyards. They had a little metal ring on them and being the curious person I am I had to see what it was. The ring said the lanyards were PATENTED. 

I laughed and walked away, its rope and a bunch of knots. People have been doing that for 1,000's of yrs. 

I have probably 10 or 12 bow slings.. Yet only 1 bow..


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Krypt Keeper said:


> some sweet looking lanyards..
> 
> Went to a hunting show this past weekend and like most of us in the DIY section we have seen Icemans videos on doing the the wrist slings and whatnot. Well this weekend I saw a stand that had hundreds of keyfobs, and stuff but the big seller they had were call lanyards. They had a little metal ring on them and being the curious person I am I had to see what it was. The ring said the lanyards were PATENTED.
> 
> ...


yah i have two dozen slings. i sell them at the local hunting store. none have sold yet but we still have time before season


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I have given away a couple of them. One to a buddy and another to the guy at the shop that set up my bow for me. 

Also given away a bunch of survival braclets i have made. I get bored easy and will make a few here and there just to keep myself occupied.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

thats exactly what i do. I had two jobs, but lost one and need something to keep me busy sometimes. so i find various things to make. some guy at the shop asked if i could make one, and i tried a few designs to find out what works


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------

